# 747-2G and 748-2G



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Could someone please tell me if the oven/grill in the 747-2G and 748-2G runs off gas or is it electric. All the other ovens in the brochures specify gas etc., but not on the series above?

I was also wondering if there was a vast difference in the fuel consumption between lets say an Elegance and the two vans I have already mentioned?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello sharnor

We have a 747 and the oven / grill works off gas only.

Not sure yet about fuel consumption, only been on local trips since we bought the 747, so never filled the tank or clocked it.
Were away for the next 2wks, looking to travel around 2,000 miles, so will have a better idea when we return.


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

we have a 747 a2 and i clocked the fuel consumption this weekend and it averaged just over 20, but ours has been modded up to 175hp so not sure if it will use more or less than a normal van :?


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks very much for your help on this guys.


----------

